# Kingsmill crustless - 43 cals low carb!



## Mrs Mimoo (Aug 8, 2022)

A new find. it's low cal and 8g carbs per slice. Cheaper than livlife and actually taskes like bread. I am allowed one slice a day and I make it count. 
Best to you all, Mrs M@lou


----------



## grovesy (Aug 8, 2022)

I might give this a try?


----------



## Martin62 (Aug 8, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> A new find. it's low cal and 8g carbs per slice. Cheaper than livlife and actually taskes like bread. I am allowed one slice a day and I make it count.
> Best to you all, Mrs M@lou


Sounds good,  where did you buy it from ?


----------



## Vonny (Aug 8, 2022)

Ooh, I could have 2 slices of soldiers with my Saturday boiled eggs. What a find, thank you!


----------



## Felinia (Aug 8, 2022)

Thank you for this.  Just added it to tomorrow's delivery.


----------



## Martin62 (Aug 8, 2022)

Martin62 said:


> Sounds good,  where did you buy it from ?


I have just picked one up from Sainsburys


----------



## pawprint91 (Aug 8, 2022)

Warburtons wholemeal medium no added sugar is also good too, if you get the loaf with the slightly smaller slices - 9g per slice! Not quite as good as your find @Mrs Mimoo but a close second perhaps!


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Aug 8, 2022)

its only 8g of carbs a slice so if you patch that in to your carb plan it could help and it's..... actual bread!


Martin62 said:


> Sounds good,  where did you buy it from ?


Mr Tesco. it's the 50 50 brown and white one.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 9, 2022)

The reason it’s low carb is because they’ve reduced the portion size by making it a small size and cutting off the crusts. Per 100g, the kingsmill no crusts 400g loaf has 38.5g carbs. That’s identical to the carbs per 100g in the kingsmill Wholemeal 800g loaf. 

The only difference is a slice of the 400g no crusts bread weighs 22g and a slice of the 800g wholegrain weighs 39g, and the wholegrain has 50% more fibre. The no crusts one in my Tesco is £1.75 for 400g whereas Wholegrain is £1.10 for 800g too, so no crusts costs 3 times as much. 

So if on a budget, swap no crusts bread for wholegrain and halve the number of slices or cut off crusts yourself to get exactly the same quantity of bread, exactly the same carbs, and 50% more fibre.


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 9, 2022)

We have been having homemade bread for years and I am away this week and realise just how tasteless the brown  sliced bread served actually is. 
Of bought bread the seeded bread is the most tasty.
I have to make the carbs I have worth it for flavour.


----------



## Martin62 (Aug 14, 2022)

Well I tried it for a week, I found it rather bland and tasteless,  so won't be getting it again .


----------



## travellor (Aug 14, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> The reason it’s low carb is because they’ve reduced the portion size by making it a small size and cutting off the crusts. Per 100g, the kingsmill no crusts 400g loaf has 38.5g carbs. That’s identical to the carbs per 100g in the kingsmill Wholemeal 800g loaf.
> 
> The only difference is a slice of the 400g no crusts bread weighs 22g and a slice of the 800g wholegrain weighs 39g, and the wholegrain has 50% more fibre. The no crusts one in my Tesco is £1.75 for 400g whereas Wholegrain is £1.10 for 800g too, so no crusts costs 3 times as much.
> 
> So if on a budget, swap no crusts bread for wholegrain and halve the number of slices or cut off crusts yourself to get exactly the same quantity of bread, exactly the same carbs, and 50% more fibre.



That's about the standard, I'm on the Lidl low GI loaf, at around 36g per 100g.
Cut as much of as little as you like.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 14, 2022)

Well my other half brought a white one home today, I am not even going to give it a try. It feels like cheap white bread and the slices are not full . To me it is bit of con. Good job he also got my usal Burgen.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 14, 2022)

I just get Tescos own 36p brown bread as on a budget. It’s 36g carb per 100g so the same as all the standard breads, but slices are fairly thin so only 13g per slice and they’re full size slices as it’s a standard loaf not a mini one.


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 14, 2022)

May I put in a word for Allinson’s Scandalous Seeds bread? 29.something per 100g…so works out 13g a slice…good sized slices, not thin and toasts nicely. Not the cheapest though.


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 15, 2022)

I find to me it doesn't really matter how many carbs are in a slice of bread - its how many slices you eat. Also if you count it in your daily amount of carbs consumed, you should be fine? I have warburtons Wholemeal from Aldi and its delicious for a sandwiches or toast


----------



## grovesy (Aug 15, 2022)

Well for you might work, but differn people seem to have differnt tolerances to differnt brands.


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 15, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Well for you might work, but differn people seem to have differnt tolerances to differnt brands.


Yes, true


----------



## Martin62 (Aug 15, 2022)

travellor said:


> That's about the standard, I'm on the Lidl low GI loaf, at around 36g per 100g.
> Cut as much of as little as you like.


I like the lidl Ancient grains low g.i. rolls


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 24, 2022)

I am looking for nimble !


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 24, 2022)

Taffyboyslim said:


> I am looking for nimble !


I got some Nimble wholemeal yesterday from *Booths * and had it for todays lunch with prawns, was delicious.

Just seen this on Sainsburys :


			https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/hovis-nimble-wholemeal-bread-400g


----------



## john e (Aug 24, 2022)

Sainsburys wholemeal 14 carbs per slice, I go for 100-130 carbs per day, sometimes lower but not more


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 24, 2022)

john e said:


> Sainsburys wholemeal 14 carbs per slice, I go for 100-130 carbs per day, sometimes lower but not more


It's *Nimble *(8.1carbs per 21 gsm slice) not Sainsburys - I said you can get it in Sainsburys.


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 24, 2022)

john e said:


> Sainsburys wholemeal 14 carbs per slice, I go for 100-130 carbs per day, sometimes lower but not more





			https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/hovis-nimble-wholemeal-bread-400g


----------



## grovesy (Aug 24, 2022)

Might give it a try , bit restitent to the brand, as back when Nimble was new to market decades ago it was full of air and revolulting.


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 24, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Might give it a try , bit restitent to the brand, as back when Nimble was new to market decades ago it was full of air and revolulting.


I bought some yesterday for todays lunch and it is really nice and not at all like the one from year ago lol


----------



## john e (Aug 24, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> It's *Nimble *(8.1carbs per 21 gsm slice) not Sainsburys - I said you can get it in Sainsburys.


Crossed lines Nige, I meant that's the one I buy from Sainsburys


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 24, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> I got some Nimble wholemeal yesterday from *Booths * and had it for todays lunch with prawns, was delicious.
> 
> Just seen this on Sainsburys :
> 
> ...


I tried waitrose today , no joy , they only sell liveliness and vogel.......vogel is high in carbs , livlife in my opinion is dreadful 

Will try asdas , sainsbury and tesco


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 25, 2022)

john e said:


> Crossed lines Nige, I meant that's the one I buy from Sainsburys


Ah, ok


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 25, 2022)

Prefer crusts on, like sourdough bread, also buy 17% seeded bread from sainsburys for sandwiches.


----------

